# been doing a ton of re-arranging



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I have not given permission to bettaforu aka janftica to link my thread to denounce theshrimplab associates on what is being named and until the chinese name is accepted will this be released again (which should be tonight)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice love your shrimp


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Very nice love your shrimp


Thankyou =)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Your shrimp are amazing man, it's nice to see such quality.


----------



## ambchang (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought it was a very beautfiul blue pearl shrimp. How did this shrimp came about (as in, where did you get it in the first place)?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice name for the shrimp!  they are gorgeous! what is this shrimp related to, curious what kind of shrimp could be kept with it....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a new strain of shrimp origination: not to be released yet.
and so it isn't related to any other shrimp.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

HUH...you post a pic and then don't want anyone to tell anyone about these shrimps...what is up???  You shouldn't post on public forums if you don't want anyone to ask questions about these shrimps. Your post states you've been doing a ton of re-arranging...as in putting your shrimps pics up for all to see, now you are trying to backpedal.....seems very weird?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> HUH...you post a pic and then don't want anyone to tell anyone about these shrimps...what is up???  You shouldn't post on public forums if you don't want anyone to ask questions about these shrimps. Your post states you've been doing a ton of re-arranging...as in putting your shrimps pics up for all to see, now you are trying to backpedal.....seems very weird?


US is US canada is canada. I posted first thing I said was this is the FIRST forum i'm telling about this renaming of a shrimp. What gives you the right to cross it over to the US when my associates have clearly stated 
"The confirmation of the name change will happen soon.

Check back to find out which shrimp was renamed"

is respecting what they say too much to ask for. I'm giving Canada the opportunity to be ahead for once and by you posting it up there is like giving you the right to announce something which i lay rights to over my own associates.

This isn't a bickering competition between you and I so enough said. I lay rights to what this name is to what shrimps and once it becomes official you will know who it is and where its from and why it is changed. You can ask questions then. Members of GTA are right (cornputer). Its getting old, i'm not going to continue arguing with you anymore as you obviously have your own viewpoints and I have mine. so its best that you stay out of mine and I stay out of yours.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> HUH...you post a pic and then don't want anyone to tell anyone about these shrimps...what is up???  You shouldn't post on public forums if you don't want anyone to ask questions about these shrimps. Your post states you've been doing a ton of re-arranging...as in putting your shrimps pics up for all to see, now you are trying to backpedal.....seems very weird?


Weak...

In time we will all know about them...


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

They look great Frank!! Does this have something to do with the blue dots on the body, as opposed to red dots? Looking forward to more info and pictures once you sort everything out!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

You have some beautiful shrimp, so its always a pleasure to see your pics


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol, there is no pictures, just some blames 
It looks like I'm late for this thread 

I assume that everyone should go here It's official! Aura Blue Shrimp to find that new shrimp pictures.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

lol there were pics, but they are now on that other thread


----------

